# Killer Wood?



## sweetnsourkarma (Oct 13, 2008)

Just set up my first tank and I got some wood at my local fishmart for some added decoration. I soaked it for a week until it stayed under water (I'm kinda hoping for it to leech some tannins in the water and bring down the ph) and now that I've put it in my tank it's developing a hazy film over it. Will this hurt my fish or am I just being too jumpy?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Since you bought if from your LFS it shouldn't have any chemicals or anything in it. I'd take it out, give it a good scrub and boil then try putting it back in.


----------

